# Goin to Tybee this Tuesday



## pompy (Jan 13, 2004)

Hello Everyone
Im making my first rip to Tybee and I had a couple of questions.I read online that some of the beach was closed to surf fishing which is my preference.I was wondering if there is easy access to the beach to fish?I have the large fishin mate cart and always pull that.A co worker said she thought there was a state park on the north end that I could go to and make things easier.I was also wondering if anybody could tell me of a good bait shop to go to close by.Can anybody tell me what a clark spoon is?Ive heard people use them for mackerel.I was curious what they look like and how you retrieve them.Tybee is about maybe 3.5 hours south of me so Im hoping the weather down there will stay warm and get the fish going.Thanks for any tips you guys can give me.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey pompy.........Yes some of the beach is closed to surf fishing........the areas in front of the hotels and condos........But there is plenty of room for you to surf fish........with easy access. You will need to try the north end or the south end........both have rock jetties. There is also the back river area. You should not have a problem finding a good spot ....kinda depends on how far you want to walk. 

Bait shops around Tybee...........I catch my own but if you want to buy there is not alot of choice close to the Island. Need to tell me what you want before I can tell you where to go.

A Clark spoon is mostly like every other spoon.....All tackle manufaturers have a version of spoon. The Clark spoon I beleve has just been around for a long time and been successful at getting fish. You can get spoons in different Styles, weights, colors, ect. Everybody has their preferance on different brands/styles but the most important thing you need to know about a spoon is YOU NEED one. Great lure for a variety of fish.

IT is a little too early for Mackeral......Good luck.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You might try pitching finger mullet off the pier end or at the north beach jetties for a chance at a big redfish. Word on the street is that there are a few around. Either catch some in a net (best way) or buy some frozen ones. There's also a few places to go for sheepshead, trout and puppy reds, those are your best bets at this point in time. Unless that is, you like catching sting rays and whiting, in which case you can fight your way through the tourons for a spot on the pier.

I'll probably be at work that day so you can call the shop for info, #912-354-7777


----------



## pompy (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the info.I will bring my castnet with me when I go and try my luck catching some fresh bait.My buddy and I were checking the weather out and it looks as if a front is gonna come through and cool things off a bit.That combined with spring break which we forgot about might cause us to delay our trip to Tybee until the monday after Easter.I always like to go fishing on average weekdays when its more peacefull.Im just dying to get out and cast.
Thanks for the phone number emanuel.Do you have a bait shop?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

We sell frozen bait but there are places that sell live shrimp. Depends on what you want to target, but live shrimp in the breakers around any type of structure is deadly. Just ask Fatback, I've seen him fill a cooler full of flounder, black drum, trout and maybe a pompano or two. If you catch a pompano, you gotta eat it right away, they're hella good.


----------



## pompy (Jan 13, 2004)

Ive always wanted to try live shrimp but Ive never ran across any in the bait shops up here.Lasy year I caught a lot of nice pompano and they are great to eat.I was at the right place at the right time and I was pulling them out two at a time.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey pompy........for live shrimp for sell....go to Hogans Marina on Willmington Island. Look for Joeys Bait House. Open from 7:00 to 7:00 all week. Last year it was 9 bucks a quart.....16 bucks a 1/2 gal. Don't forget to get an areator/bucket. Not exactly sure when he starts sellin um'....but should be soon.

I usually net my own when time allows. I feel like the fresh netted ones out of the creeks work better than the bait shop shrimp.......the fresh netted shrimp tend to be more lively and the bait shop shrimp tend to be more tame......I guess they get tame after they keep um' in those tanks for awaile.

For fresh dead shrimp I go to the wholesale place on Butler......good prices and sell um' with heads on and will supply you with a little free ice.


----------

